
An offer utilities can't refuse: The low cost of utility-scale solar - spenrose
https://www.utilitydive.com/news/an-offer-utilities-cant-refuse-the-low-cost-of-utility-scale-solar/529373/
======
spenrose
Contrary to the word from Washington, D.C., utility-scale renewables are not
"badly behaved coal plants" that threaten grid reliability and national
security, Seb Henbest, lead author of the Bloomberg New Energy Finance New
Energy Outlook, wrote July 25. "By 2050, we're painting a picture of an
electricity system utterly reshaped around cheap wind, solar and batteries."

Wind and solar were 8.2% of U.S. generation in 2017, with wind at 6.3% and
solar at 1.9%, and U.S. grids are integrating record levels of renewables
without disruption. Wind was 54% of Texas generation on October 27, 2017, and
wind and solar together provided 64.6% of California's power on May 26, 2018.

